# A little walk about (bird pictures)



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Went down the park today and these are some of the photo's I got, not the best but I'm still learning

1. Not sure what bird this is









2. This little feller loved having his photo taken! Not camera shy at all









3. Same Robin as above









4. Another not sure what bird...









5. I liked this picture a lot for some reason










6. Not part of the photos (I will be using the others in my photography assignment) but this is a Heron I really want to photograph but my camera was set to JPEG rather than Raw (oops) and its always too far away, hopefully getting a teleconverter soon!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

No 1 is a Great Tit and No 4 is a Long Tailed Tit.


----------



## AnnB (Jun 7, 2009)

It's amazing how good the local park can be for wildlife sometimes.

Your bird number 1. is a Great Tit and bird 4. is a Long-tailed Tit.


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

AnnB said:


> It's amazing how good the local park can be for wildlife sometimes.
> 
> Your bird number 1. is a Great Tit and bird 4. is a Long-tailed Tit.


It was a wildlife park/woods but all these pictures were taken on the road into the park, including the heron which is in the pond next to the cafe.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

:no1:Nice picture of the birds.I love the heron


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

1.great tit 
2.robin as you know
3.long tailed tit 
4.hering gull
5.heron p.s brill picture


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

waterdragon555 said:


> 1.great tit
> 2.robin as you know
> 3.long tailed tit
> 4.hering gull
> 5.heron p.s brill picture


Number 4 is a black headed gull!
note the small narrow bill.
also note the dark smudge behind the eye - it is in winter plumage and that smudge is all that remains of the dark head feathers it has in summer!


----------



## JessAndDrew (Sep 6, 2011)

all of your photos are lovely


----------

